# will i notice a difference with more expensive waxes???



## rttam (Dec 31, 2007)

i know with dark cars a lot of work is in the prep. i have a black 206 gti 180 and i regularly use meguirs #7 show car shine glaze with collinite 915 wax over the top. i wash the car most weekends with dodo btbm and top up the wax with the 915.

i am really happy with the look i get on the car just always craving a deeper/wetter look i was just wondering if i went for a more expensive wax such as one of the zymol ones would i notice any difference or is it very minimal? is the any other waxes i could put on between the glaze and 915 to give a better finish? 

sorry if this seems a bit of a silly question
any suggestions of other makes or what to use do muchly appreciated


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

This is a wide question really, as looks are very much down to the eye of the beholder. Some will notice a difference, and others won't. However, it seems you have a good regime with regards to caring for your car so i would have to suggest trying another wax. We have a black car in the family and i personally much prefer the look of it waxed, as apposed to a sealant etc. The wax looks darker & deeper, and the shine richer. Just my thoughts, but there really is allot on here that could help you. You've been here since 2007 too


----------



## weemaco (Jul 16, 2012)

With most detailing its all in the prep work that gives the best finish regardless of the end wax used. I have found recently my switch too 'premium' Swissvax has made a different too the overall finish of my car. Wax used was Best of Show, easier too use and gives warmer finish than my old HD wax.


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

For me the difference between expensive (£50+) waxes and say 915 is minimal. As said it is in the eye of the beholder. Some will see a difference others won't. I guess if you are spending £100 on a wax you are going to tell yourself it looks good.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

^^As above,the prep is key some may last longer than others but that's about it most of it's hype and flash containers.the sooner that's realised the more money gets saved.


----------



## Ramigojag (Dec 17, 2011)

I used to have the same car and regularly used autoglym hd wax it looked brilliant afterwards


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Best thing to do is get a load of samples then you can see for yourself.I've used expensive and cheap wax and the difference is marginal imo.quality doesen't reflect price in my experience.I get excellent results with Simoniz original which is about 7 quid.most people would turn there noses up at that,but it lasts forever and leaves a lovely finish.AGHD is pretty good too.


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

Everyone on here will tell you something different, for me the step up to £100 approx waxes has not dissapointed, yes they are more but the results are definatley better and look better for longer, although the mid range say £30 to £90 or so there are alot of really good products, and prep is also the important bit, crap prep= crap finish regardless of what you top it with


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2012)

It it costs more, you will convince yourself that the finish is better (to justify what you paid for it!).


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

I think there is a difference. My bro uses Raceglaze Black Label and i use AG HD wax, and after 4 months his car still looked as good as the day he waxed it, mines not so much. The HD wax was still working but didnt have anywhere near the same depth of shine as it did when i first waxed it.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

this is an often-asked question and the honest answer is - only you will know so you'll need to try one


----------



## ClioToby (Oct 22, 2009)

I cbf to read the responses but id imagine people have said its all in the prep. The wax is there to lock in that prep work.

Its true. To a point. Generally (But not always) more expensive waxes produce better water behavior and durability, and the ability to maintain that 'freshly waxed look' for longer. 476s can provide you with durability and water behavior. It even looks OK, but where it fails is in its application and the way in which it mutes metallic flake. I also found on black it produces a hazy finish.

I did my winter prep today. AF Tripple topped with Fk1000p. Ive been saying to myself all afternoon, why the **** do I use anything else. Application is easy enough, its easy to remove and it looks great. Also its durable. Only downside is that it doesnt smell great but that doesnt stop me sticking my nose in the tin every time I load up the pad.

Im a big fan of Zymol Carbon. Its my favorite wax which ive been using for over 3 years now; and I prefer it to Glasur because I think Glasur doesnt warrant the extra £40 in any way. I also dont think it holds on to that warm, freshly waxed look as well as Carbon. Ive been through two pots of both and use them regularly on different cars. 

I use Carbon instead of Fk1000p during the summer because it feels more special. Perhaps the beading is a bit tighter too or atleast it holds onto that beading better. Fk because its just durable.

I suppose its down to you at the end of the day. Are you self indulgent or can you be happy with a tin of FK1000p for all your waxing needs. Or can you warrant the extra dough for something a little bit more boutique


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2012)

horned yo said:


> I think there is a difference. My bro uses Raceglaze Black Label and i use AG HD wax, and after 4 months his car still looked as good as the day he waxed it, mines not so much. The HD wax was still working but didnt have anywhere near the same depth of shine as it did when i first waxed it.


Hmm...........

RG Black Label = £285

HD = £25 ish

Is RG 13 times "better" or 13 times more durable?

Would you have to apply HD 13 times more often?

Choice is yours - I cant afford £285 on wax, so I'm envious!! :argie:


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

Defo no. Your look will come from your prep and not the final wax.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

There is a lot more to it than just looks. If you ONLY care about looks get a reasonable polymer product for metallics and a reasonable wax for wet look. Just remember, cost aside, different products DO make a difference, it's not all about prep. Spend ages on machining, pick the wrong lsp and mute your flake, prep wasted. 

Also remember prep can mean many things, it can mean a simple detox and glaze, or many days machining. It's ALL prep. Again some glazes will accentuate flake, some will mute it. Some work better on single stage. 

So with that in mind, for me, it's all about combos not JUST if an expensive wax makes a difference. It will if used correctly, as will a cheaper one, but a cheaper one can also ruin a finish
If you want to try something, try it, it's the only way to both scratch the itch, and find out the answer. Many who give replies to such threads haven't used such products.


----------



## sydtoosic (Oct 20, 2012)

IMO... No. i have CG J97 wax (it was free) the wax costs $1000.00 i saw no significant difference between J97 and CG Lava or BF Midnight Sun. save your money.


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

So there's your answer... use a different sample on each body-panel/part and all shall be revealed- but to you alone (because they guy standing next you will probably have the opposite opinion!) ENJOY.


----------



## strongman (May 18, 2012)

Preparation is " The Key "
everything is in preparation...


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

For me personally, not at all.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

are they better, yes, do they look better, yes, do they feel better yes, what happens when you use them, well Champagne would fall from the heavens. Doors would open. Velvet ropes would part. 



:lol:


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

The Cueball said:


> are they better, yes, do they look better, yes, do they feel better yes, what happens when you use them, well Champagne would fall from the heavens. Doors would open. Velvet ropes would part.
> 
> 
> 
> :lol:


pmsl :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

For me, the difference is probably more in enjoyment in application - get the prep right, and you'll be on to a winner regardless of what you top with. I read a lot of stuff about different waxes muting flake - not something I have seen in my experience, so it is therefore not something I worry about, and I have used a lot of waxes on a lot of finishes 

But, different people see different things, and will argue until they are blue in the face that a much more expensive wax provides subtle nuances - whether this is psychological to justify the expenditure is up to you to decide, I've made my decision


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Dave KG said:


> For me, the difference is probably more in enjoyment in application - get the prep right, and you'll be on to a winner regardless of what you top with. I read a lot of stuff about different waxes muting flake - not something I have seen in my experience, so it is therefore not something I worry about, and I have used a lot of waxes on a lot of finishes
> 
> But, different people see different things, and will argue until they are blue in the face that a much more expensive wax provides subtle nuances - whether this is psychological to justify the expenditure is up to you to decide, I've made my decision


Does the Placebo content increase in % with increasing price? I think so, not a bad thing if that's what brings the pleasure.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

rttam said:


> i know with dark cars a lot of work is in the prep. i have a black 206 gti 180 and i regularly use meguirs #7 show car shine glaze with collinite 915 wax over the top. i wash the car most weekends with dodo btbm and top up the wax with the 915.
> 
> i am really happy with the look i get on the car just always craving a deeper/wetter look i was just wondering if i went for a more expensive wax such as one of the zymol ones would i notice any difference or is it very minimal? is the any other waxes i could put on between the glaze and 915 to give a better finish?
> 
> ...


915 still gives a bit of a sealant look mate, changing this out for another wax will certainly change the look mate, but no, price is not really a guideline to go by.

A few Nice deep wet look waxes to take a look at include Victoria Wax Concours, Lusso Oro, Pinnacle Souveran, the Swissvax Waxes, and even the cheap Natty's Blue. The Zymols tend to look a bit more on the glassy side to me. :thumb:

With any of these waxes mentioned, you'll find you might enjoy using them more. All of these smell pretty good to down right delicious! 

You've got a great glaze in Megs #7, but if you want one just as good in the looks department, but a ton easier to use, get yourself some Clearkote RMG.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Randall "The Cueball" Raines said:


> what happens when you use them, well Champagne would fall from the heavens. Doors would open. Velvet ropes would part.
> 
> 
> 
> :lol:


And Cuey would watch Gone in 60 seconds, _again_


----------



## D.Taylor R26 (Feb 5, 2012)

Something I've been wondering myself recently. As an example should I pay more money for desire or just save some money and opt for spirit? 

I've a half full pot of purple haze so would I notice much of a difference in durability and finish if they prep was identical? 

Thanks


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

PugIain said:


> And Cuey would watch Gone in 60 seconds, _again_


good spot Sir....

:thumb:


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Dave KG said:


> For me, the difference is probably more in enjoyment in application - get the prep right, and you'll be on to a winner regardless of what you top with. I read a lot of stuff about different waxes muting flake - not something I have seen in my experience, so it is therefore not something I worry about, and I have used a lot of waxes on a lot of finishes
> 
> But, different people see different things, and will argue until they are blue in the face that a much more expensive wax provides subtle nuances - whether this is psychological to justify the expenditure is up to you to decide, I've made my decision


I think EVERYONE will notice how better looking Crystal rock compared to coli 476..on every cars color!.
same as Zymol Glasur is better looking then Hd wax..
not to talk about the much better durabilty,water behavior,packging,even smell in most cases.
no doubt that expansive waxes are much better then the entry level waxes.
so,no connection to ease of use or the way each one is looking at that or nuances...
expansive waxes are just MUCH BETTER!,
its all Depends on how much will you want to pay,
but theres no question as for the so much better quality of premium wax..:speechles


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

D.Taylor R26 said:


> Something I've been wondering myself recently. As an example should I pay more money for desire or just save some money and opt for spirit?
> 
> I've a half full pot of purple haze so would I notice much of a difference in durability and finish if they prep was identical?
> 
> Thanks


If i were you i'd just keep using your purple haze as discussed some people think they see differences i don't.As i said on page1 of this thread get some samples and see if you notice any difference.


----------



## D.Taylor R26 (Feb 5, 2012)

Dj.xray said:


> If i were you i'd just keep using your purple haze as discussed some people think they see differences i don't.As i said on page1 of this thread get some samples and see if you notice any difference.


Thanks.

I'm more than happy with the finish with purple haze as is. Are sample pots of the AF waxes available?

Dave


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

D.Taylor R26 said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I'm more than happy with the finish with purple haze as is. Are sample pots of the AF waxes available?
> 
> Dave


Not too sure mate i get tons of different waxes off my mate who buys everything and uses once or twice.Feel free to buy what you want i just think where possible get samples especially with products over 50 quid or so.


----------



## D.Taylor R26 (Feb 5, 2012)

Dj.xray said:


> Not too sure mate i get tons of different waxes off my mate who buys everything and uses once or twice.Feel free to buy what you want i just think where possible get samples especially with products over 50 quid or so.


Agreed 

Would be interested to see the results of a 50:50 test with desire and spirit.

Will certainly be sticking with my purple haze until its gone. Buying your next tub can be quite a commitment as a tub lasts so long 

Dave


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

D.Taylor R26 said:


> Agreed
> 
> Would be interested to see the results of a 50:50 test with desire and spirit.
> 
> ...


Totally agree dave.I've no probs people spending their dough on what makes them happy,it's just as i said i've tried so,so many dave,and i just can't see any difference in looks.i'd say most of it is carnauba content,so therefore,some could be more hardwearing than others,for instance Mer hybrid cheap as chips 14 quid had it on my well used daily still beading since march/april.very high carnauba content.it's difficult to argue with my own eyes.As you rightly said these waxpots last and last so when i do buy waxes i get samplers,that's what i like about Dodo juice and the like they make testers for you to try out.I haven't tried any AF waxes so i don't know how they perform.


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

ronwash said:


> I think EVERYONE will notice how better looking Crystal rock compared to coli 476..on every cars color!.
> same as Zymol Glasur is better looking then Hd wax..
> not to talk about the much better durabilty,water behavior,packging,even smell in most cases.
> no doubt that expansive waxes are much better then the entry level waxes.
> ...


See i still think this is all subjective to how much people want to see the difference.

Taking Crystal Rock as an example, I splashed out on this particular wax last year, I was expecting something really special from it as you would at well over a monkey for a tub at the time.

For me it just didnt give me a vastly superior finish from things in the much lower price bracket i was expecting so it now belongs to my pal Matt Stangalang as for me it didnt justify the cost.

Now to clear up ease of use and smell before anyone says anything....yes of course the ease of use and smell are vastly superior in most cases when using a high end wax......visual differences are to me not enough to warrant the expense, for others the visuals superiority of a high end wax will be plain to see.

Everyones different and should buy what they like at the end of the day.

PS Ron i only quoted you as you mentioned Crystal Rock,this isnt an attack on your post :thumb:


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

As has been mentioned already (by people I know have used a wide variety of waxes) there is more to the whole experience than just how long it will last.
I've said it many times in these kind of threads but for hobbyists like the vast majority of us on here, waxing the car is an emotive process as well as perfunctory; with that in mind there is inevitably a placebo effect when using a high end wax, but that amount is different for all - if you have saved for months to buy something you will always have a part of you that wants, even needs it to live up to your preconceptions.
Carnauba content is a different topic, the guys at Dodo have shown with the flat earth pots how true claimed content can be a little inaccurate. The key phrase is percentage by volume; a wax may have 60% carnauba by volume, but if there is only 2% of the total product consisting of wax then it maybe a little confusing for the end user. 

High end stuff is "generally" full of more expensive ingredients, so a higher price is required - that's not saying hype and marketing inflate the price proportionately as we know they don't! 

For me, as a proud owner of both 845 and Vintage (plus a few other high end waxes) it can be a much more pleasurable "experience" for me to use Vintage than 845, based on looks/smell/ease of use and yes, bragging rights. Shallow it may be but this hobby is SO based on individual preferences and opinions that there is no ********** answers, there will always be opposition to all points; it's down to the individual if they choose to berate those whos opinion differs from their own. 

Oh yeah, and prep is a huge factor; you can't polish a turd.....but you can roll it in glitter!


----------



## Daveskater (Jan 13, 2012)

Dj.xray said:


> As you rightly said these waxpots last and last so when i do buy waxes i get samplers,that's what i like about Dodo juice and the like they make testers for you to try out.


Even the samples last ages - I've had a panel pot of Purple Haze for about 2 years now and there's still roughly a third left. It's a shame more companies don't so smaller pots of wax.


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

To answer your question, in my opinion to a certain extent Yes

After your personal preference on what the extent is NO.

I've found my personal favourites to be around the £100 - £150 price mark and I do own some much higher end stuff as well but actually choose to open a some of the cheaper pots as I prefer using them and have better results in terms of looks and durability and the pure enjoyment of use. This I find most important as its a hoby and if you don't enjoy using a certain wax then why bother at all? 

After a certain point I feel myself its alot of clever marketing, and up to you youreself to chose where that point is in terms of cost and exlusiveness and how important it is to you.

I can't be bothered at the moment to sit down and work it out but a 200ml pot of wax costing say £200 that gives you 6months protection per application is going to be more cost effictive than a wax costing £40 per 200ml and only giving a month protection.(don't quote me on figures here I'm just chucking number out there :lol Not to mention having to actually lay the wax down yourself every month, but again it shoulod be enjoyable and I'm sure its not an issue to do so for most :thumb: 


Also don't be fooled into thinking the wax/sealant/lsp what ever like to call makes the finish, it doesn't. Get your polishing sorting and as close to perfection as possible and the wax maybe adds that 5% after.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

R0B said:


> Now to clear up ease of use and smell before anyone says anything....yes of course the ease of use and smell are vastly superior in most cases when using a high end wax......visual differences are to me not enough to warrant the expense, for others the visuals superiority of a high end wax will be plain to see.


Is the ease of use different though? Simoniz original wax is a piece of cake to use if you follow the instructions, as are most waxes.


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

bigmc said:


> Is the ease of use different though? Simoniz original wax is a piece of cake to use if you follow the instructions, as are most waxes.


Yes I understand your point,however there is to me an ease of use adavantage, thats not against all cheaper waxes but certainly some in my experience.


----------



## Damon (Oct 25, 2010)

In my opinion if the preparation is done properly you will struggle to see any difference in the finished article between a £35 wax and a £100-£200 or even £300 wax. Some of the higher end waxes may offer better protection but then again some of the cheaper waxes also offer great durability.


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

Just re read OP post- who's really happy with current lsp... DATS where da bugger gets ya... we're all really happy, but wonder- what if, can I improve the finish more.... well 3 failed marriages and £10,000,000,000,000.00 quid later we might still never find out!!!!!! Happy detailing;-
I haven't washed my car for 3 days, I'm a detailaholic
:wall:


----------



## rsblue (May 8, 2011)

Imo its hard to see a huge difference in say 60-70 wax to one over the 150 barrier, but everyone will say something different as all our views are differ, The more expensive waxes do have a special feel and seem easier to use, but is it our mind justifying the larger price??? who knows... and yes i have used both.. expensive and cheaper theres is always waxes that punch way above there price, vics, 50/50 etc) and some major let downs in the Higher prices... everyone views it different..


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

well my jeep has Zymol Royale and vintage on some parts, Vics concourse on others and FK1000P on other bits too...

no-one can tell the difference... in fact, I've forgot where I put what... :lol:

and although the Jeep has done 8 miles in the last 4 months, it sits outside and never gets washed... and they have all vanished... 

are expensive waxes worth it!?!?! about the same as all the other expensive things in the world... if you're interested and can justify it in your mind, then yes...

if no... then save your money for the things you are interested in...

and don't listen to others... 

:thumb:


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

You think? An experiment was done some time ago involving different waxes on like cars, and the statistical variation in results rather suggested people were not able to tell the difference...

For me, there very much is a question, and nobody has conclusively proved that an expensive wax looks better than a less expensive wax - I still await such conclusive results, perhaps you can share them?



ronwash said:


> I think EVERYONE will notice how better looking Crystal rock compared to coli 476..on every cars color!.
> same as Zymol Glasur is better looking then Hd wax..
> not to talk about the much better durabilty,water behavior,packging,even smell in most cases.
> no doubt that expansive waxes are much better then the entry level waxes.
> ...


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

S63 said:


> Does the Placebo content increase in % with increasing price? I think so, not a bad thing if that's what brings the pleasure.


I definitely think you are correct here, and of course there is nothing wrong with this  Whether or not the waxes actually make a difference for me is very much up for debate, no results I have personally seen would stand up to serious scrutiny and prove that one wax looks "much better" or even "slightly better" than an other... but if it makes the purchaser feel happy, then the product has "hit the spot".

And also, if people weren't convinced that expensive waxes make huge differences (and based on some posts here, people obviously do believe this!), then the bottom would fall out of a fairly large part of the detailing market! Marketing and feel good factors are powerful selling tools.


----------



## AdnanKhan (Aug 16, 2012)

In terms of what is a better wax that is the user's subjective opinion. We always hear of terms like warm look, cold look, wet look etc. Durability is usually the main selling point of a high grade wax. How long it can sustain environmental weathering. A wax is and always will be a protectant and the key to the best finish will be stage 1 correction like polishing for example. A freshly polished car can look amazing and when certain waxes are applied the 'look' of the 'shine' due to polishing can be changed but waxes are not shine enhancers as that would never make sense. Light always goes through wax and to your paintwork from where it is then reflected. I posted a picture of my audi's bonnet and got amazing feedback..... with no wax/sealant applied. 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mike steele (Jul 14, 2007)

I'd just like to share something I experienced recently.

On perfect paint I would say it would not only be difficult to distinguish between two waxes, regardless of price, but it would be difficult to tell if one panel was wasn't even waxed at all!
However, when paint isn't perfect I believe some waxes will improve the look more than others.

I recently bought a 5 year old Audi in Phantom Black which is badly swirled with its fair share of RDS. I wasn't going to get chance to correct it for a while so I gave it a thorough wash, Iron X, clay, Black Hole glaze & two coats of Collie, It looked much better, but not great.

A few days later I had an hour or so, so I applied a coat of Zymol Titanium & the difference was huge, much deeper, much blacker with less visible swirling.
Had I machine polished the car I'm not so sure I'd be able to see much, if any difference between the two waxes, but in this case, I certainly could.

Which asks the question; Maybe it's not always, all about the prep?

(and it did smell nice & made me feel good too!)


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

If your a blind as a bat like me then anything looks good, I still prefer sealants though.

Once I put my contact lenses in I still can't see the difference on my car between Collies 476 on the bonnet, Megs #16 drivers side wing and doors, FK1000 passenger side wing and doors, Swissvax Best of Show on rear wings and Swissvax Crystal Rock on the roof and bumpers and C1 on the boot lid.

All I can tell is the bonnet and boot lid are still beading since March whel I tried this small test. Crystal Rock failed first then BOS close second.

Not a slanging match though just saying my findings.

The Opti Seal on the wheels is still about alive, so most impressed by that.


----------



## AdnanKhan (Aug 16, 2012)

Mike steele said:


> I'd just like to share something I experienced recently.
> 
> On perfect paint I would say it would not only be difficult to distinguish between two waxes, regardless of price, but it would be difficult to tell if one panel was wasn't even waxed at all!
> However, when paint isn't perfect I believe some waxes will improve the look more than others.
> ...


You are right about the perfectly polished paint. Would be very hard to distinguish if wax was applied or not just by looking at it. As far as prep goes, I would say it would make a huge difference and if wax alone was able to fill your scratches and swirls so well then you're telling everyone to throw away their rotary machines. I am sure your results were down to your multiple applications filling in light marring and swirls, had you perfectly corrected your paint I guarantee the result would have been better by a fair margin. Also Zymol Titanium contains coconut oil which we know is liquid at room temperature but on your paint after it has cured it acts as half decent filler on the marring.


----------



## Nick_Zee (Oct 29, 2011)

The answer is no.

That is heart-breaking to hear for thos first coming into the hobby, but its the truth. Find a good value wax/sealant and keep using it. All the looks come from the prep.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

The Cueball said:


> well my jeep has Zymol Royale and vintage on some parts, Vics concourse on others and FK1000P on other bits too...
> 
> no-one can tell the difference... in fact, I've forgot where I put what... :lol:
> 
> ...


this pretty much sums it up imo..

A wax is worth what you want to spend.. if it makes you feel all warm and tingly just thinking about using it then it might be worth it for you :thumb:

If you don't want to spend a fortune, you don't have to..

I like Swissvax, it performs well and makes it feel that little bit more special. It's not the most durable wax I've ever used (chemical guys 5050 is infact.. even degreasers and tardis struggled to fully remove the beading) but I enjoy it so It's worth the money to me.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Milk_Sheik said:


> It it costs more, you will convince yourself that the finish is better (to justify what you paid for it!).


^^^^That is a very good point Milk_Sheik.


----------



## Mike steele (Jul 14, 2007)

AdnanKhan said:


> You are right about the perfectly polished paint. Would be very hard to distinguish if wax was applied or not just by looking at it. As far as prep goes, I would say it would make a huge difference and if wax alone was able to fill your scratches and swirls so well then you're telling everyone to throw away their rotary machines. I am sure your results were down to your multiple applications filling in light marring and swirls, had you perfectly corrected your paint I guarantee the result would have been better by a fair margin. Also Zymol Titanium contains coconut oil which we know is liquid at room temperature but on your paint after it has cured it acts as half decent filler on the marring.


I am fully aware that if I perfectly corrected my paint it would far superior to the way it does now, and I intend to do so when time allows.

Also, at no point did I suggest that everyone throw away there rotary machines!

I was trying to explain that I believe, that a better quality wax can make a difference to the finish, if your paint is in a less than perfect condition. Which is what the op asked for advice on.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Mike steele said:


> I was trying to explain that I believe, that a better quality wax can make a difference to the finish, if your paint is in a less than perfect condition. Which is what the op asked for advice on.


errr....no he didn't, you might have assumed his paint is less than perfect but he hasn't described his paint as such.


----------



## Mike steele (Jul 14, 2007)

S63 said:


> errr....no he didn't, you might have assumed his paint is less than perfect but he hasn't described his paint as such.


You're quite right I did assume that, maybe because he said he uses a glaze & is looking for a better finish. Apologies for any offence caused.


----------



## Clean-my-sxi (Feb 5, 2008)

I think its all down to personal preference, i waxed my mates metalic black astra the other day with nattys blue paste, looked absolutely amazing when the sun hit it, the flakes were popping and tbh im not sure how it could of looked better.


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

Dj.xray said:


> Best thing to do is get a load of samples then you can see for yourself.I've used expensive and cheap wax and the difference is marginal imo.quality doesen't reflect price in my experience*.I get excellent results with Simoniz original which is about 7 quid.most people would turn there noses up at that,but it lasts forever and leaves a lovely finish*.AGHD is pretty good too.


FINALLY someone else who agrees with me.
It really is a top wax that. 
And it smells really nice as well. I just load it on and smear it about...buff to a great shine! Lasts for months, works wonders with Autoglym shampoo (although I no longer use that) but it lasts longer than EGP+AG shampoo that's for sure..........
But I like sheeting and self clean. that's why I use sealants now with a top of quick detailer at shows for the glow.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Totally agree with you xjay mate.A quality wax that just don't get a look-in.


----------

